# String vergleichen - startsWith()



## Peter@Pan (19. Okt 2004)

Also ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte Strings untersuchen - Kriterium ist dabei das kein String mit ";" anfangen darf. 
Also dachte ich mir das könnte man am Besten mit der Methode startsWith() - nur klappt das leider nicht.
Der Code von der Methode,die die Strings überprüft - sieht so aus:



```
public boolean checkValue(String s)
{
    if(s.startsWith(";"))
    {
        return false;
    }

    return true;
}
```

P.S.: Ich weiß es gibt viele Threads mit dem Thema, aber in keinem fand ich eine Lösung. Und mit

```
s.substring(0,1).equalsIgnoreCase(";")
```
hab ich es auch schon probiert.


----------



## bygones (19. Okt 2004)

stimmt eigentlich schon...

```
public boolean checkValue(String s) {
   return s.startsWith(";"));
}
```
gibt true zurück wenn der string mit ; anfängt....
andere Möglichkeit:

```
public boolean checkValue(String s) {
   return s.matches(";.*);
}
```


----------



## Beni (19. Okt 2004)

Der Code sieht schon richtig aus.

Was gibst du denn ein? (Du kannst ja mal ein "System.out.println( s );" hinzufügen.

Wenn der String noch Leerzeichen hat, funktioniert es nicht. Aber du 
kannst dann "trim()" verwenden, um die Leerzeichen abzuschneiden.


----------



## Peter@Pan (19. Okt 2004)

OK - das Problem hat sich erledigt. Der Fehler lag bei mir    (Hatte den falschen String übergeben..)- vielleicht sollte man die Schuld als erstes bei sich suchen und nicht bei anderen(beim Programm)....  :!: Und  danke für euren schnellen Antworten.


----------

